# Los Angeles Opera CARMEN



## Amagliani (Jul 28, 2013)

Italian bass-baritone Ildebrando D'Arcangelo, has become a frequent visitor to Los Angeles lately (thank goodness for that), and he returned to the Dorothy Chandler Pavilion stage as the bullfighter, Escamillo. He looks and sounds straight out of Hollywood central casting, especially for a role such as this. He wasn't asked to do much with the role, but what little he did, worked: when he looks at a woman and causes her to swoon, you aren't surprised; when he whips out a knife after being challenged, he does it with a sly "bring it on" demeanor. His voice is always dark and resonant, and while it doesn't over-power, neither does it ever get swallowed up.

The whole review at
http://allisyar.com/2013/09/28/stro...e-hurdles-in-la-operas-season-opening-carmen/

And some more reviews
http://www.presstelegram.com/201309...hy-chandler-pavilion-for-awhile-in-the-middle

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...-review-20130923,0,1670373.story?source=23035

http://www.laopera.com/news/Video/


----------

